# The deal is basically done. Bye Joe.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0805/19hawks.html

http://www.accessnorthga.com/news/ap_newfullstory.asp?ID=64071


Yuck.... :dead: :curse: 

I hope the exception money is put to good use. Because other than that, this deal is horrid for us. Where is Josh Childress, and Al Harrington?!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The 2007 pick could be pretty high if Josh Smith and Marvin Williams turn out to be busts. It's top 3 protected, but still.. could be a top 5 pick.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I doubt it. Joe is a really good player. Josh 2x, especially smith are looking really good. Plus add super automatic 3 point machine Salim, and future All-Star Marvin. The 2007 pick isn't going to be extremly high. Borderline lottery probably.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck Joe. Still one of my favorite players.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

What was the final excepetion amount? Last I heard was $6.1mil.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

According to espn is 4.9 million....
anyways, I am just glad this deal si finally done. This gives us depth in teh future and allows us to be flexible and keep shawn Marion, I like joe, but not for a max deal. He was a good player and I wish him luck in the future (him luck, not his team )


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Good luck to JJ, I hope he blossoms. I don't think he's suited to play PG for long periods of time, so I hope they do something to rid the logjam. But we'll see, I'll definitely be watching Joe play.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

well it is what it is. we had a good run, it would've been better to see him for another season but some changes are for the better


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

PhatDaddy3100 said:


> According to espn is 4.9 million....
> anyways, I am just glad this deal si finally done. This gives us depth in teh future and allows us to be flexible and keep shawn Marion, I like joe, but not for a max deal. He was a good player and I wish him luck in the future (him luck, not his team )



It's 6.1 Mill

What happened is we added the 1.7 Mill TE from the Voskuhl deal to tie up some loose strings... in return we got a higher TE from the Hawks... 6.1 Million to be exact.

While it sucks to lose the 1.7 Mill TE it does give us a little more flexibility to do a sign and trade for another player. Instead of getting one guy for 4.9 and another for 1.7 we can give two player 3.05 (TE's can be split up). Either that or we can give someone 5.5 or even 6.1 if we so choose (TE's cannot be combined which we wouldn't have been able to do with the 4.9 and 1.7).


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> well it is what it is. we had a good run, it would've been better to see him for another season but some changes are for the better


Exactly. I loved JJ while he was here but he's not irreplaceable (the only irreplaceable player on the team is Amare). The Suns will continue to move forward... everyone can count on that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow I made a post when the atlanta deal first showed up saying that JJ was a glorified role player and got bashed like a mother****er, and now hes replacable?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Wow I made a post when the atlanta deal first showed up saying that JJ was a glorified role player and got bashed like a mother****er, and now hes replacable?


Depends on who was doing the bashing. The people who probably did the bashing are not the same people who are saying this. You tell me. But don't lump us all into one boat here. Just because we're Suns fans doesn't mean we all agree or have the same opinions.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Depends on who was doing the bashing. The people who probably did the bashing are not the same people who are saying this. You tell me. But don't lump us all into one boat here. Just because we're Suns fans doesn't mean we all agree or have the same opinions.


My bad, I don't mean every Sun's fan.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been saying that all along. Joe and Q can be easily replaced by Jackson and Marion. I think this team is gonna be more like everyone else. Just 3 stars and role players. Last year we had the best starting five. Now we have 3 stars and role players. Its gonna be interesting......


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

yep. i can't to wait to see what this season is going to be like. the chemistry is going to be weird i bet. because i bet they are used to it being the fab. 5 pt2 'naw mean? so this is gonna be like whoa!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

phxsunshine said:


> yep. i can't to wait to see what this season is going to be like. the chemistry is going to be weird i bet. because i bet they are used to it being the fab. 5 pt2 'naw mean? so this is gonna be like whoa!


lol...like hey like wow like whoa it is going to be like omg i can't believe it. Nah just playing. Yea I am worried about the chemistry too and I made a thread about it earlier.


----------

